# Help with Small Foods for this Saturday



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm breaking in my new kitchen this weekend by having some new friends for an appetizer/tapas party. The female half of this couple does not eat meat, but will eat seafood. I have a few things in mind, but also a couple questions.

Here's what I'm thinking at this point.

Emmenthaler and pistachio finger sandwiches.
Tiny pizzas with goat cheese, asparagus tips, and roasted peppers.
Fried fresh mozzarella with a red sauce.
Crab tator tots. (Got this from "Soul of a Chef" and have been wanting to try them).
Grilled shrimp (Chile oil, lime marinade).

Kind of heavy on the cheese I know, but this is Wisconsin, and that's kind of the joke. They're from Illinois. If someone has a vegetarian idea for me I'm all ears, or eyes in this case. 

I would like to sear a little piece of Halibut. Any suggestions for a sauce?

I would also like to serve a cocktail with Limoncello. I had a decent Limoncello margarita in Florida once, but am not sure how that was put together. Any Limoncello ideas would be appreciated.

For dessert I think I'm going with grilled peaches, raspberry sauce, and Kopps frozen custard. Kopps is an institution here in the Milwaukee area. Mezzaluna will back me up on that I bet.

I'm open to wine ideas. 

My skills aren't bad, but sometimes my menu planning gets a little out of hand and unbalanced. Experts feel free to reign me in.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Kevin

I like muskies.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

What about Spanikopita--Baked phyllo triangles stuffed with sautéd onion, spinach (most recipes call for chopped frozen and it will be sautéd with onion so pretty safe), ricotta and feta and dill or mint?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It's good to be a member of your party and enjoy your guests. Having a ton of hot dishes usually precludes that.......room temp, cold with just a few heat and eats.

Check in the Catering section for some additional ideas...archives should have a bunch too.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

If you Google "Limoncello cocktails" you'll get plenty of hits. I have a bottle in my freezer, which I got at Glorioso's on Brady Street in Milwaukee. The brand we got was Caravella.

I second Phoebe's recommendation, and would add marinated whole mushrooms. They always go when I serve them, and you can make them ahead.

Enjoy your kitchen! Here's to many years of pleasure in the making and delight in the eating. :beer:


----------



## cliveb (Mar 16, 2005)

Musky: if you want a break from the cheese,cheese, cheese - make some

_Bruschetta._

Easy - toast rounds of French bread ( or pieces of Ciabatta, or Italian breaad - whatever takes your fancy) and drizzle with olive oil. 
Mix together : 
Diced tomato
Finely chopped olives
a tiny weeny bit of onion
2 or 20 cloves of garlic ( if you like it)
a few chopped capers
basil
oregano
abundant olive oil
salt +
pepper

Allow to stand until ready to serve. re-heat the toasts ( or do them fresh) and dump some of the tomato mix on top.

Or some: 
Polenta slices with mixewd mushrooms. 
sautée the mushrooms with a little butter, salt and pepper, sage. 
add to the polenta. 
Allow to set. 
Cut into squares, or triangles, and grill with a little butter until just browned.


----------



## erict (Sep 6, 2006)

I was at a party where the host served risotto balls that were coated in breadcrumbs and fried. They were delicious.


----------



## nancyr (Sep 4, 2006)

Was the polenta appetizer you referenced served hot or room temp?


----------

